# So much for our being replaced by robots!



## LS_boston (May 23, 2019)

The plan by the morons who run both Lyft and Uber [has anyone in management ever been a Driver?] is to replace us humans with robots which they don't have to pay. Well **** them! As The New York Times reported recently, allowing a dumb ass robot to drive precious little Sally to school is way in the future. ROFLMAO. Relax Drivers we are actually in control!


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Not to mention the torment the public will give those cars...both riders and pedestrians drunks looking for a target to menace.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LS_boston said:


> The plan by the morons who run both Lyft and Uber [has anyone in management ever been a Driver?] is to replace us humans with robots which they don't have to pay. Well @@@@ them! As The New York Times reported recently, allowing a dumb ass robot to drive precious little Sally to school is way in the future. ROFLMAO. Relax Drivers we are actually in control!


The hype is fading for "self driving" cars as reality sets in around the industry.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> The hype is fading for "self driving" cars as reality sets in around the industry.


Ever notice how the Tomato has been only posting modestly over here?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

riddle me this... once a vehicle is level 5 autonomous, what's to keep me from having my car take me to the airport and return back home to my garage? or have my sister's level 5 car pick me up at 8pm from the airport while she finishes making dinner for her kids. 

Driving around in a sterilized piss bucket that Uber has to re-vinyl and maintain doesn't seem feasible from a cost perspective.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

JaredJ said:


> riddle me this... once a vehicle is level 5 autonomous, what's to keep me from having my car take me to the airport and return back home to my garage? or have my sister's level 5 car pick me up at 8pm from the airport while she finishes making dinner for her kids.
> 
> Driving around in a sterilized piss bucket that Uber has to re-vinyl and maintain doesn't seem feasible from a cost perspective.


That's what this is all about.

Let's say level 5 SDCs were available right now. Two choices: you own the car and you decide when and where to use it? Or big brother owns a taxi service that you're forced to use for all your transport needs?

Which one will freedom-loving Americans choose?

That's what the Tomato and his buddies will never understand.

Maybe they watch too many Communist propaganda movies


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> That's what this is all about.
> 
> Let's say level 5 SDCs were available right now. Two choices: you own the car and you decide when and where to use it? Or big brother owns a taxi service that you're forced to use for all your transport needs?
> 
> ...


Agenda 21
" Elimination of Personal Vehicle Ownership".


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Ever notice how the Tomato has been only posting modestly over here?


Because all his predictions have failed and Phoenix drivers laugh at him.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Because all his predictions have failed and Phoenix drivers laugh at him.


I remember when that robo Uber killed that lady he went dark for two weeks.


----------



## Dzway (Mar 4, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> riddle me this... once a vehicle is level 5 autonomous, what's to keep me from having my car take me to the airport and return back home to my garage? or have my sister's level 5 car pick me up at 8pm from the airport while she finishes making dinner for her kids.
> 
> Driving around in a sterilized piss bucket that Uber has to re-vinyl and maintain doesn't seem feasible from a cost perspective.


Exactly, trust me, Uber has not factored in the Capital Expenditure of buying said autonomous car, (which will probably be 50-60k per unit), maintaining, fueling (who is gonna plug them up to chargers pay for etc), and cleaning. Not to mention damages. As well as the system to manage. Also Waymo (goggle), is ahead in testing, if they get to full level 5 approval do you think google is not going to enter in to the autonomous ride share space, as well as apple. They are not developing they're autonomous cars for fun. Uber has they're collective head stuck up they're collective a**.



Dzway said:


> Exactly, trust me, Uber has not factored in the Capital Expenditure of buying said autonomous car, (which will probably be 50-60k per unit), maintaining, fueling (who is gonna plug them up to chargers pay for etc), and cleaning. Not to mention damages. As well as the system to manage. Also Waymo (goggle), is ahead in testing, if they get to full level 5 approval do you think google is not going to enter in to the autonomous ride share space, as well as apple. They are not developing they're autonomous cars for fun. Uber has they're collective head stuck up they're collective a**.


Also do you think car manufactures are going to stop selling cars to the masses???. That is they're core business. A lot of People want to own and not rent and car companies will sell cars to everyday people and they will use them exactly the way Jared said above


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I remember when that robo Uber killed that lady he went dark for two weeks.


He'll be back. Trolls never give up but there's no positive news available about SDCs right now. The hype isn't fooling anyone anymore so Uber's stock has been dropping like a rock.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> He'll be back. Trolls never give up but there's no positive news available about SDCs right now. The hype isn't fooling anyone anymore so Uber's stock has been dropping like a rock.


I often wonder if he was literally given a directive from work to be a Troll or if he did it for his own amusement. He did seem to have sociopathic tendencies....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Imho...

Self driving cars will wipe two of the biggest demographics for taxi customers.

People going to the airport and people going to/from bars.

If I had a car that could drive itself I would own my own and set it to automous mode to drive me to the airport and set it to return itself home until I got back. (This saving myself $20+ a day in airport parking)


If I was drunk... I’d be using it to get back from a night out.


MY OWN CAR.

Not a taxi, my own car.


I’m not exactly filthy rich....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Imho...
> 
> Self driving cars will wipe two of the biggest demographics for taxi customers.
> 
> ...


Wow. Exactly. A level 5 SDC doesn't need a human in it to get back to my garage.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Imho...
> 
> Self driving cars will wipe two of the biggest demographics for taxi customers.
> 
> ...


It boggles my mind

Why does google think people would wanna ride around in their public toilet robo taxis when they could just buy their own SDC and basically have their own waymo fleet of one?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> It boggles my mind
> 
> Why does google think people would wanna ride around in their public toilet robo taxis when they could just buy their own SDC and basically have their own waymo fleet of one?


Because everyone has been hypnotized by that potential $7 Trillion market report from Intel. They all want a piece of the action.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> I often wonder if he was literally given a directive from work to be a Troll or if he did it for his own amusement. He did seem to have sociopathic tendencies....


He never worked for a company in any way related to SDCs. He's just a troll who likes to give the impression he's got important connections. You can see the proof just by reading other threads where he's been trolling with another sock puppet.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> He never worked for a company in any way related to SDCs. He's just a troll who likes to give the impression he's got important connections. You can see the proof just by reading other threads where he's been trolling with another sock puppet.


But what about the post where his boss (who said she was his intern) who went by the name "Monica" spelled out their mission?

Documented here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...-to-1-00-per-mile.206470/page-15#post-3101345


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> But what about the post where his boss (who said she was his intern) who went by the name "Monica" spelled out their mission?
> 
> Documented here:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...-to-1-00-per-mile.206470/page-15#post-3101345


All fake. I don't believe a word of it.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> All fake. I don't believe a word of it.


Well, if it's all been a fake story he meticulously made up then he's even more sad than I thought


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> Well, if it's all been a fake story he meticulously made up then he's even more sad than I thought


That's what trolls do. Look at that other famous UP troll @No Prisoners and all his blather. Big claims with zero facts to back it up.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

It's funny because a year ago there was a ton of hype about SDC's. Now they suddenly start taking into account factors like unpredictable circumstances, litigation issues and social impact. The tech to allow it to happen is only one small piece of the puzzle. And they don't even have that down pat. 

I'm certain that level 5 SDC's will be part of our future but it won't be happening as soon as some people think.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> But what about the post where his boss (who said she was his intern) who went by the name "Monica" spelled out their mission?


So this is a tale of someone who got sucked in by a "Monica'?
Think I've heard this one, but do go on....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> So this is a tale of someone who got sucked in by a "Monica'?
> Think I've heard this one, but do go on....


You talking about Bill Clinton AGAIN ???

Monica ," Did not Inhale "!
As evidenced by stain on " Blue Dress".

( leave poor ole " Slick Willy" alone. He has to suffer HILLARY.
PUNISHMENT ENOUGH !)


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You talking about Bill Clinton AGAIN ???
> 
> Monica ," Did not Inhale "!
> As evidenced by stain on " Blue Dress".
> ...


I'm sure there's some Foundation for your Clinton claims :cools:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> So this is a tale of someone who got sucked in by a "Monica'?
> Think I've heard this one, but do go on....


Devil with the blue dress blue dress blue dress


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Devil with the blue dress blue dress blue dress


Don't tell me!
Did Mitch Ryder too?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I'm sure there's some Foundation for your Clinton claims :cools:


Donate to the " Clinton Foundation"
And you too can be brokered Uranium ore.

Which " immigrants" got to clean the cargo holds on Those ships !?!?

Think any are still alive ?

( good news is. . . the radioactive holds kill bacteria and rats in the grain shipments now !)


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Don't tell me!
> Did Mitch Ryder too?


He had a few problems with Jenny but that's another story.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> He had a few problems with Jenny but that's another story.


"Jenny Jenny who can i turn to ?
867 5309 . .."


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> So this is a tale of someone who got sucked in by a "Monica'?
> Think I've heard this one, but do go on....


Monica is not really her name and she's not really an intern.

She all but admitted to taking her screen name in reference to the most famous intern of all time


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> "Jenny Jenny who can i turn to ?
> 867 5309 . .."


But Mitch sang "JennyJennyJenny woncha come along with me Jenny Jenny WHOOO Jenny Jenny..."


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> But Mitch sang "JennyJennyJenny woncha come along with me Jenny Jenny WHOOO Jenny Jenny..."


Post the vid of your cover version.
"And now - here's the huge breakthrough hit for Fiddy and the Prius Wheels".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Post the vid of your cover version.
> "And now - here's the huge breakthrough hit for Fiddy and the Prius Wheels".


My band HotRod did the Mitch medley 23 years ago. May have been our best tune.
Guitarist used to call it "Jenny Hitch A Ride".


----------

